# Princess after the Rugby match



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

Managed to get this one of her. She seems to enjoy sports events


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 27, 2008)

Wow!
Princess Anne!
You got her photo!!!
I will have to learn to curtsey now, so I can greet you appropriately when you come to the meet-up. I am sooo full of awe now!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Wow!
> Princess Anne!
> You got her photo!!!
> I will have to learn to curtsey now, so I can greet you appropriately when you come to the meet-up. I am sooo full of awe now!



You better get the red carpet out on my arrival 



But what is so special about taking pictures of well-known people? All celebrities have been photographed many many times. It is not very creative ...


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 29, 2008)

How far away were you? You have a pretty clear view of her. Nice pic!


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 29, 2008)

never mind that silly tart, Bill Beaumont is in the photo


----------



## Alex_B (May 1, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> never mind that silly tart, Bill Beaumont is in the photo



hehe  i will look if i have a better one of him actually. but he is pretty prominent on this one either, you are right.


----------



## Alex_B (May 1, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> How far away were you? You have a pretty clear view of her. Nice pic!



quite close, still had to crop a bit.

i was lucky enough to be positioned slightly above them on some stairs.


----------



## Senor Hound (May 14, 2008)

I'm surprised security allowed you to get this close to any member of government and/or royalty.  Then again, I'm an American.  Around here they clear interstate highways and reroute airplanes to keep higher-up politicians  safe.

But I've seen you take photographs of American things, so I'm sure you're well aware of how our cultures differ in this regard.


----------



## Alex_B (May 21, 2008)

Senor Hound said:


> But I've seen you take photographs of American things, so I'm sure you're well aware of how our cultures differ in this regard.




OH YES! ... certainly aware of many differences


----------



## SBlanca (May 23, 2008)

senor hound, that's because in america people can walk around with guns


----------

